
Let's Get GitHub Sponsors to Support Bitcoin and Ethereum - lastmjs
If you don&#x27;t want to read, just go here and star this repo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;lastmjs&#x2F;enable-cryptocurrency-in-funding-yml<p>Hey everyone,<p>GitHub Sponsors just recently released, allowing GitHub repositories to show the official means of donating to them. They do this through a special file called `FUNDING.yml`. It supports official fields such as `patreon`, `open_collective`, and `tidelift`.<p>I think it would be amazing if they added as officially supported fields `bitcoin` and `ethereum`.<p>Please star this repo and suggest improvements to the proposal. I have reason to believe that if enough of us ask for this feature, GitHub will implement it: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;lastmjs&#x2F;enable-cryptocurrency-in-funding-yml
======
PaulRBerg
It would be even more awesome if they added stablecoins like DAI on top of BTC
& ETH!

